# Mourning Gecko live planted viv



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey everyone! 

I have been looking in envy at a lot of your tanks, and have decided to ditch the plastic plants and go full planted!

I got 12 lovely Mourning geckos from SilverSteno on here, and I got a nice 60x60x45 (LxHxD) Exoterra to house them in. I have got 2 x 13W Jungle Dawns and compact tops, and a rainforest UV bulb (6%) in the arcadia canopy as the lighting for this tank.

I planned on having lots of small plants, mini orchids, mosses, tillandsia and bromeliads. I got some from Rainforest Vivs, and some from a few friends (please ask if you like anything you see!) A lot of them are a bit odd looking, I have a small Nepenthes in there, an "Ant plant" and some gesnariads.

The wood I found from a fallen Sycamore tree in the local park during the January storms, and the soil on the back and substrate is made up of CocoFibre, orchid bark, xaxim tree fern panel pieces and ground up xaxim, Organic Compost and oak leaves. 
Drainage is Leca balls with a layer to stop soil going through.

The background is done with Gorilla Glue and a lot of mess, but I have to say, has worked really well! 

I don't have any of the gluing stage in pics sadly but it wasn't hard to do! 

Hope you like the pics!


Tank (housing smaller gecko holding tank!) plus my two Jungle Dawns, and the arcadia rainforest t5 UV bulb.









Gorilla glue background started!









Next step, cured and sitting upright and placing more wood!









More intermediate stages!


















Final product, 2 days on and geckos in!



























Some close ups!


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

love it!!!!! looks great :flrt:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

This is SERIOUSLY impressive!!!

I look forward to seeing regular updates.

Please feel free to email me the images if you wish, I would seek to share some 

John


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks!! It's still early for it so I'm hoping all the ficus will grow up the back etc! I'd be happy to forward pics on! Photobucket link or straight from my PC?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

WOW that looks amazing! The geckos must love it in there! So nice to see them in such a lovely set-up! :no1:


----------

